# Craftsman Rear Rider Mower



## witty (May 22, 2010)

Hello:

Does anyone know where i can get a Ignition Module aka..coil for a Craftsman 13 HP Electric Start 30" Mower/Mulcher 5 Speed Tear Engine Rider

Model Number: 502.256220
Engine Model Number: 143.961300

I have searched and searched including Sears, and Have had no luck in finding this part to order it would appreicate any assistance one could give me.

Thank you.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Jackssmallengines.com or mymowerparts.com I have a craftsman and buy alot of parts from these 2. Jacks has an exploded parts view to help with id on the correct part, just use your model# to navigate to your parts list.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What year is this mower witty?


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

if you have a local napa auto parts store they can look it up buy the model and serial number of the engine good stuff and cheaper than oem


----------



## HarveyA (Jun 6, 2010)

I just bought an ignition switch for my early 90's Sears 19hp B&S. They had one at the Sears depot at Regina, Saskatchewan.

(If you have had experience with your machine going completely dead as mine has gone, please let me know what the trouble was. Thanks.)


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

witty: The first Craftsman 13hp rear-engine rider came out in 1995.

Harvey: 1995 was also the first year for 19hp Craftsman tractors.

Best,

-Matt


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

witty: The first Craftsman 13hp rear-engine rider came out in 1995.

Harvey: 1995 was also the first year for 19hp Craftsman tractors.

Best,

-Matt


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Witty,
that engine should be a Tecumseh . I have an interchange book to cross-reference the id #,at my shop.I'll look it up,on Thursday,and post it that evening. It will make it easier to find the part.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Google-
Tecumseh 35135

I found that by Googling-
Tecumseh 143.961300
which got me in by the "back door" at the Sears site to get the PN.

Just noticed this thread is over a year old!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Doesn't really matter,Bill.....the parts are no longer available!
Funny how those old posts come up,eh?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I hope he comes back but witty hasnt been on here since 09-03-2010 7:13 PM.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

jhngardner367 said:


> Doesn't really matter,Bill.....the parts are no longer available!
> Funny how those old posts come up,eh?


It sure looks available!


----------

